# Amazon Prime membership



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I thought I would ask here since I know some of you on this board have it.  If I cancel before the end of my trial period, will I still be able to enroll if I decide to in the future?  I don't know if they'll offer it again if I cancel and don't pay the year right now.  Anyone know?  TIA


----------



## jimbellow (Mar 13, 2009)

Its hard to say what they will do in the future but if the programs available yeah you can sign back up


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You can enroll again, but you can only sign up for the free trial once.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks!  That's all I needed to know.  Since I got the Kindle, I just am not ordering as much as I used to.  I really needed it last year - not this year!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kari said:


> Thanks! That's all I needed to know. Since I got the Kindle, I just am not ordering as much as I used to. I really needed it last year - not this year!


You might surprise yourself. I surprised myself. Even though I am not ordering as many books, I still ordered plenty of other stuff and my Prime membership was definitely worth it.

L


----------



## stitch (Feb 26, 2009)

Maybe some of you could explain the benefit of having the prime membership.  I'm always in a hurry when ordering it seems like and have never taken the time to look into the benefits of it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

stitch said:


> Maybe some of you could explain the benefit of having the prime membership. I'm always in a hurry when ordering it seems like and have never taken the time to look into the benefits of it.


With Prime, two day shipping is free; overnight shipping is $3.99 (per item). You pay an annual membership fee of $79. You get the free shipping even if you ship to other people (not yourself) so, for example, if you buy Christmas presents and send them to family and friends, free shipping. You can also put relatives on your Prime account (but they don't have to be on your Amazon account) so that they can also have free shipping. Not every single item sold at Amazon qualifies for Prime shipping (it depends on where the product is coming from) but the vast majority do.

I hate paying shipping charges. It's one of those things that really irks me. So having Prime and not having charges tacked on to every order makes me happy.

I also think Prime customers are tagged differently in the system and getting better shipping, overall. There have been plenty of things I've ordered with 2 day shipping that have come overnight, including one of my multiple Kindles.

L


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I wasn't sure if it was worth the $79, since I generally order at least $25 at a time to get free shipping anyway.  I may have to look into this further, since you're not the only one that has said its worth it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> I wasn't sure if it was worth the $79, since I generally order at least $25 at a time to get free shipping anyway. I may have to look into this further, since you're not the only one that has said its worth it.


I'm an instant gratification type person and I hated having to come up with $25 of stuff to qualify for free shipping (I usually had $23!). Plus, the free shipping with $25 purchase is slow free shipping (super saver?). Amazon Prime -- you'll have your stuff in 2 business days.

L


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, I'm certainly on the fence about it - I have a few days left to decide for sure.  I've only ordered one item since I started the trial and it's been almost a month now.  That was the Amazon cover that I sent back and they refunded the $3.99 overnight shipping I paid - that surprised me.

Family members added have to live at the same address from what I understand.  Is that correct?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I find I'm more likely to not care about ordering a $17 widget or something like that, since I have Amazon prime and don't have to worry about shipping (or else before, I'd end up adding something I didn't really want/need just to hurry and get to the limit for free shipping). And like Leslie, I want my stuff *now*, but not so *now* that I want to have to actually drive to a store and get it myself.  

So with prime, I can order *just* the $17 widget that I really need, not order any extra widgets or cables or whatsits I don't need, not pay shipping, and get it in a day or two. As many times a year as I need to, to justify the price for the program (and I do, usually).  (Also like Leslie, I find that even with two-day shipping, I often get things in one day...that may be because I live in a major metro area and perhaps things are being shipped locally sometimes.)


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Good point Steph.  I do often find myself throwing in extra widgets or whatsits to get the $25 free supersaver  -- and then it's s-l-o-w shipping.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kari said:


> Family members added have to live at the same address from what I understand. Is that correct?


Yes, that is correct.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I also think Prime customers are tagged differently in the system and getting better shipping, overall. There have been plenty of things I've ordered with 2 day shipping that have come overnight, including one of my multiple Kindles.
> 
> L


I'd have to agree with this; prior to Prime things I ordered would take 3-4 days. Now I order with free shipping and 9 times out of 10 get them the next day.


----------



## farm3000 (Mar 24, 2009)

Leslie said:


> With Prime, two day shipping is free; overnight shipping is $3.99 (per item). You pay an annual membership free of $79. You get the free shipping even if you ship to other people (not yourself) so, for example, if you buy Christmas presents and send them to family and friends, free shipping. You can also put relatives on your Prime account (but they don't have to be on your Amazon account) so that they can also have free shipping. Not every single item sold at Amazon qualifies for Prime shipping (it depends on where the product is coming from) but the vast majority do.
> 
> I hate paying shipping charges. It's one of those things that really irks me. So having Prime and not having charges tacked on to every order makes me happy.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this information. We have talked about signing up for this program but just never have. I'm thinking it would be a good thing for our family. Thanks again.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I love the Prime membership, its saved me lots of mula.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Prime?  To get or not to get, that is the question.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I love my prime membership.  Like Leslie, it just goes against my nature to pay for shipping.  

Even though with the Kindle I buy a LOT fewer books then I used to, the convenience is worth it.  I used to fuss and hunt for stuff to reach the $25 minimum for free shipping, often waiting until I had enough to buy to reach the minimum, then forgetting to order what I started out wanting to begin with   .  Now, if I find a book (or something else I want) that isn't available on kindle, I just click *buy, free 2-day shipping*, no hassles!  A day or two later, there it is.

It is also great for giving gifts.  In addition to regular gift occasions, I will often run across a book while browsing that I think someone might like.  If I had to go to the bookstore and buy a $3.99 book, box it up, and ship it, I admit I probably wouldn't go to the trouble.  But since I can just send it off with a couple of clicks, no shipping, no post office, no hassle, I often send people *just because* gifts.


----------



## stitch (Feb 26, 2009)

I really need to look in to getting this.  I hate to think about the amount of money I could have been saving on shipping.  Thanks again for all the helpful information.  This board is amazing.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm an instant gratification person and really enjoy the faster shipping with Prime.  We have had it several years and it's worth it to us.  I actually purchase things from Amazon that are Prime eligible even if the price is a little higher because it balances out with the free shipping.  A lot of their merchandise is available for Prime so I have more choices.  And it sure beats running around town and dealing with Austin traffic to find what I want.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

stitch said:


> I really need to look in to getting this. I hate to think about the amount of money I could have been saving on shipping. Thanks again for all the helpful information. This board is amazing.


I know -- had I known what this was last year, I could have saved a lot of money! Or at least gotten my stuff a lot faster.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Add my vote to those in support of Prime membership.  

Since I don't live in a major metropolitan area, there is much better selection on-line (which also suits my schedule better).  I look to Amazon first now that I have Prime membership, especially with the no extra charge 2 day shipping in addition to good prices.

I have used it for everything from printer ink to a flat-panel tv wall mount for my son in college.  When my daughter moved into her first apartment across the state, I bought her items such as a vacuum cleaner, humidifier, etc. to get set up.  

And I am learning to use it for gifts to my family out of state also.  I can pay Amazon to gift wrap the items & ship directly to them, saving me both a trip to the mall AND to the post office.

And then, of course, lots of things for myself.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

JetJammer said:


> But since I can just send it off with a couple of clicks, no shipping, no post office, no hassle, I often send people *just because* gifts.


I've done more of that, too, since I have my Prime membership and frankly, I love giving gifts that way. People are surprised and delighted that you thought of them and sent them a book (or whatever). It makes me feel so much better than the "rote" presents of Christmas, birthdays, etc.

L


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

kari said:


> Yeah, I'm certainly on the fence about it - I have a few days left to decide for sure. I've only ordered one item since I started the trial and it's been almost a month now. That was the Amazon cover that I sent back and they refunded the $3.99 overnight shipping I paid - that surprised me.
> 
> Family members added have to live at the same address from what I understand. Is that correct?


Yes. Fred and I live together and that is the only way we are related but since our address are the same, he gets to use Prime too.

patrisha


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

kari said:


> Yeah, I'm certainly on the fence about it - I have a few days left to decide for sure. I've only ordered one item since I started the trial and it's been almost a month now. That was the Amazon cover that I sent back and they refunded the $3.99 overnight shipping I paid - that surprised me.
> 
> Family members added have to live at the same address from what I understand. Is that correct?


I think you can cancel for now and join the Prime before you buy something next time. This way you save the length of the membership. This is what I did this year. I wasn't sure if I wanted to renew my Prime since I don't order the books as much as I did before. So I let is expire for 3 weeks until I order my K2. I rejoin the Prime and use the 2 day shipping. So I saved 3 weeks of my membership. lol


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

JetJammer said:


> I love my prime membership. Like Leslie, it just goes against my nature to pay for shipping.


I also don't like to pay for shipping. I wish that I could find coupon codes for Amazon, but their prices are so good that it makes more sense to buy it from them (support the KBs) and pay whatever shipping they charge. I like to look for good deals and finding $25 of stuff, especially books, is usually pretty easy, although the wait is always hard.

However, I canceled my Amazon Prime after I got my K2 because I don't see myself buying as many DTBs as I used to. And--if you are paying $79 a year, it is *not * free shipping. If you buy/send once a month, it averages out to be about $6.50 for each shipment, and that's assuming you aren't paying extra to get things overnight.

I also had to cancel my Prime because I found myself sending things too often to other people! It was just too easy to click and send, especially since Amazon stores addresses in your account. Maybe when we get our finances back in order I'll get my Prime membership back. We'll see.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Leslie talked me into it a week or so ago.  I should add that to my list of KB initiated expenses!  LOL

Seriously though, I do a fair amount of shopping online already, not just for books, and it's worst for birthdays & holidays, because hubby & I are both absolutely awful at planning.  Consequently, EVERYTHING we buy for those events ends up costing us twice as much, as we either have to send 2nd day or next day to get it there in time.  It's no use saying we should plan better, we're aware of that, but it simply never happens.  And at damn close to 40 years old, it's time to accept that neither of us will change!  

The Prime membership will pay for itself in that way alone.

Then you add in my seriously profound lack of patience in waiting for packages coming to me.  

To make up my mind, I started looking up on Amazon both things I'd bought in the last three months & things I was thinking about purchasing soon, whether from Amazon or elsewhere.  How many of these items were available with Prime?  How many weren't?  Were there acceptable Prime alternatives to those that weren't?  It didn't take long for me to figure out that I was going to be ahead of the game before summer, let alone after Christmas.  So I went ahead & started the trial.  It means changing some buying habits from multiple sources over to Amazon, but in the end, I figure I'll be saving money fairly quickly on this deal.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

My stepdad has it, and it extends to my mom and me on our accounts as well. I LOVE free two-day shipping


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

As an example of how quick and easy it is to use Amazon Prime without worrying about getting to the "free super saving shipping" amount --

I just discovered about 30 minutes ago that K1 batteries are listed as in stock again (a rare event!). Wham bam thank you ma'am, I've got one in my cart, and I check out before they can mysteriously go out of stock again. At $19.99, without Prime, I'd either have had to pay for shipping or futz around finding something else to add to the cart to get to whatever the limit is for free super saving (no idea what the limit is...$25? $30?). With Prime, the transaction was done in less than 5 minutes and I should have a backup battery in hand on Tuesday.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I feel the same way. I don't have to think about the price. I just order it and get 2 day shipping, like I order $9.99 iGo tip for the iPhone and get it 2 day later. I used to spend a lot more than I wanted to meet free shipping amount before I had the Prime. Now I only buy what I need at that time.


----------



## April (Mar 26, 2009)

I've had Prime membership for about 4 years. There are so many product categories on Amazon.com - it's a virtual shopping mall. You really can't go wrong, especially if you have friends and family in other states.  I've never had a problem, ever. I highly recommend it!  

Modified to add:  I am NOT a fan of USPS (I'm trying to be polite here and not go off on a rant - lol) - 99.999% of what I purchase is shipped from Amazon via UPS.  I've only had one Fed Ex shipment in the past few years. Everything arrives in 2 days, and often (as others have mentioned) arrives overnight.  Also, large, heavy items usually qualify. I bought a huge grill and a firepit last summer - 2 day shipping at no extra charge!  The Amazon prices were great (comparable or less than what's in local stores).  I didn't have to load/unload, drag down the steps - that's what my UPS guy does for a living.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I just discovered about 30 minutes ago that K1 batteries are listed as in stock again (a rare event!). Wham bam thank you ma'am, I've got one in my cart, and I check out before they can mysteriously go out of stock again. At $19.99, without Prime, I'd either have had to pay for shipping or futz around finding something else to add to the cart to get to whatever the limit is for free super saving (no idea what the limit is...$25? $30?). With Prime, the transaction was done in less than 5 minutes and I should have a backup battery in hand on Tuesday.


Hey! I made the blog!







Thanks for adding the links, Harvey!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, you are on Page 1 of the blog! Thanks, Steph!


----------



## Gregor (Feb 28, 2009)

I have it and I'll keep it, as there are many books I want to read that Kindle doesn't have.

I order lots of stuff from Amazon, so it pays for itself.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Tarma said:


> So the only advantage of Prime is the quick/cheap shipping? (Fast shipping isn't fast where I live)


Yes, it's a membership program for shipping.

L


----------



## radiantmeg (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm glad to read some opinions on this.  I've thought about getting it a couple of times, but haven't.  I think I might next time!


----------

